# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  10iu GH and 10iu Slin Run

## Razor

My Sacrifice, My Motivation
Semper Fi



Running Humalin R, GH Pharma Grade Serostim/Nova Disk/Nurtropn/Anki Bio and t4 no Gear...

*Starting weight 190lbs @12% pre GH and Slin
Mainly doing this cause I think running that much GH with no gear is a waste without it. Slin is cheap, GH is not. And it makes it like 1+1=5, so I want to get the best bang for my buck, also higher lvls of long term gh cause insulin resistance, so taking slin with gh eliminates that from the equation.
And I am not cycling this year but want to get from 190 to 200lbs and this is how Im going to do it. Ive been stuck at 190 for close to 6 months and really want to see the big ole 200lbs on the scale.*

Edit 8/31/12

Thephil uses this which is a great protocol to use and the best one I seen so far..
1hr before training
- solid meal consisting of 50g pro, 50g car

20min pre workout
- take slin (start at 1iu and work up)

15min pre workout
- gatorade powder (10g of car per 1iu)
- 2 scoops bcaa
- pre workout shake
- multivitamin, vitamin c, L-leucine

During workout
- gatorade powder (half of previous shake)
- 1 scoop bcaa

Post workout
- protein shake 50-80g pro
- have 50g dextrose ready just incase

1hr post workout
- solid meal consisting of 50g pro, 50g car

----------


## Razor

WIll run this protocol for post pin nutrition
• Injection + 5 minutes – drink shake with 10g glutamine / 10g creatine / 55g dextrose (7 grams per IU of Insulin )
• Injection + 15 minutes – drink shake with 80g of whey isolate protein in water
• Injection + 60 – 75 minutes – eat a protein / carb meal with 40-50g of protein , 40-50g of carbs, NO FATS (you may wish to add another whey isolate protein drink with this meal)




> *Points to remember*
> 
> And these come from PERSONAL KNOWLEDGE.
> 
> So pay attention. 
> 
> -Take your carb drink THEN SHOOT the Slin. Its safer and works the same. 
> 
> -Buy a blood glucose meter at walmart for 15 bucks. Use it to see where your normal levels are (upon waking, 1 and 2 hours after eating) 
> ...

----------


## Razor

Ok only going to run slin on workout days, 10iu's post workout. Pin 5iu of slin then 5iu GH..So there is no barrier or insulin resistance.....
I can already tell that if you run humalin you need to keep the fats down post injection for 4-5 hours, so I am only going to pin once a day, if I go twice a day thats 10 hours of daylight without fat...not possible. Ill get my fats in the in the morning pre workout..then PW pin slin an gh. Also its going to be easy to gain weight now with the amount of nutrients flooding my system and what is required after slin'ing.

----------


## NEMESIS RR

Just to clear things up how often are you injecting insulin and how much? How do you feel? Are you working out before or after the insulin?

----------


## Razor

I am going to pin 8-10iu of slin and 5iu of gh post workout and 5iu before bed. I didnt workout today but I pinned some slin after gh just to get my feet wet, but I am going to do them at the same time now.

----------


## gonzo6183

What happened to pre-workout slin?

----------


## Razor

I might try that.

----------


## Razor

Ok did pre workout slin and gh..pinned gh then pinned slin drank 0j with creatine and glutamine.10 minutes later drank no exploded 2.0...

.bought carbo gain and usp bcaa and tag maxrix
Will start this with post slin drink

----------


## markdbg

will follow this, lucky man being able to afford 10iu pharm grade gh, ever think of running slin a couple times a day? put on a ton of mass and with the amount of gh u have u dont really have to worry about getting fat, are u running aas with this? if u love ur fats just run slin three times a week 3 times a day, rest of the week eat what u want, heard ppl doing 3x a week 3x a day is fantastic, i will try when i bulk as i cant afford gh right now.

----------


## Razor

im running it twice a day when I pin the gh twice ED. i am not on test right now. not running slin on my days off.

----------


## Razor

> will follow this, lucky man being able to afford 10iu pharm grade gh, ever think of running slin a couple times a day? put on a ton of mass and with the amount of gh u have u dont really have to worry about getting fat, are u running aas with this? if u love ur fats just run slin three times a week 3 times a day, rest of the week eat what u want, heard ppl doing 3x a week 3x a day is fantastic, i will try when i bulk as i cant afford gh right now.


today I did 5iu slin 5iu gh pre workout twice because I am working out twice today.
then i did this
Injection + 5 minutes – drink shake with 10g glutamine / 10g creatine / 55g dextrose/10g BCAA USP Labs (7 grams per IU of Insulin )
• Injection + 15 minutes – drink shake with 80g of whey isolate protein in water
• Injection + 60 – 75 minutes – eat a protein / carb meal with 40-50g of protein , 40-50g of carbs, NO FATS (you may wish to add another whey isolate protein drink with this meal)

Just did this again.. headed to the gym.

----------


## Razor

Well slin pre workout sucks ass cause of all the crap you have to eat and get in your system before hand, its like going to the gym on a full stomach, so I am going to pin post workout

----------


## Razor

> will follow this, lucky man being able to afford 10iu pharm grade gh, ever think of running slin a couple times a day? put on a ton of mass and with the amount of gh u have u dont really have to worry about getting fat, are u running aas with this? if u love ur fats just run slin three times a week 3 times a day, rest of the week eat what u want, heard ppl doing 3x a week 3x a day is fantastic, i will try when i bulk as i cant afford gh right now.


Ok ill try this too as I an testing things out

----------


## riironman

what is the best slin to use for the first time? and is it easy to buy at any pharmacy without a rx?

----------


## Razor

> what is the best slin to use for the first time? and is it easy to buy at any pharmacy without a rx?


You can buy it without prescription ..I chose humalin r because it forces me to eat cleaner. Humalog clears quicker which means you can have fats sooner but my problem is I want to eat fats all the time..you can't do this with slin.. otherwise you really will get fat..any fats eating during the half life will stick to you. I do not recommended running slin unless you know what you are doing and you are using gh. I have been researching it for about 6 months.

Insulin is a great nutrient transport/absorption system..Anything you intake while it is active in you system has almost a complete absorption rate. Taking creatine/beta alanine and glutamine gets completely absorbed into the muscle making it 1000 times more effective. You can take just regular creatine/glutamine. and maybey 25% of it gets absorbed..with slin 100% gets pushed directly into the muscles...even protein.

I am still testing things. I think when doing gh and slin at the same time it nullifies the fat burning effect of gh, so I will dose GH in the morning and slin post workout.

----------


## riironman

> You can buy it without prescription ..I chose humalin r because it forces me to eat cleaner. Humalog clears quicker which means you can have fats sooner but my problem is I want to eat fats all the time..you can't do this with slin.. otherwise you really will get fat..any fats eating during the half life will stick to you. I do not recommended running slin unless you know what you are doing and you are using gh. I have been researching it for about 6 months.
> 
> Insulin is a great nutrient transport/absorption system..Anything you intake while it is active in you system has almost a complete absorption rate. Taking creatine/beta alanine and glutamine gets completely absorbed into the muscle making it 1000 times more effective. You can take just regular creatine/glutamine. and maybey 25% of it gets absorbed..with slin 100% gets pushed directly into the muscles...even protein.
> 
> I am still testing things. I think when doing gh and slin at the same time it nullifies the fat burning effect of gh, so I will dose GH in the morning and slin post workout.


you are probably right about the fats..i am on my 3rd kit of growth at 4ius ed and i am glad on growth that i can be a little forgiven on my diet. with slin it might go all to hell

----------


## Razor

> you are probably right about the fats..i am on my 3rd kit of growth at 4ius ed and i am glad on growth that i can be a little forgiven on my diet. with slin it might go all to hell


As a person having run gh with and without slin, I would never run gh to without it for two reasons...gh causes insulin resistance therefore reduces the effectiveness of gh and gh increases blood sugar. insulin reduces both of these side effects of gh. And insluin is a huge growth factor that goes hand in hand with gh.

----------


## riironman

Ok edited

----------


## -Ender-

Thats pretty much sourcing. How about you just edit it and go about that another way.

----------


## Razor

Backed down to 7.5iu..10iu was giving me monster sides, joint pain, restless sleep, to much energy..5-7.5iu feels right as rain right now. will bump back up to 10iu slowly over the next few weeks...still running 10iu slin

----------


## Razor

Well i pinned 8iuslin today I just ate ate and ate...all day long and about to go eat again, makes me so hungry
pinning 10iu tommorow

----------


## wmaousley

SO how are you feeling overall throughout the day? How are your sleeping patterns?

----------


## M302_Imola

subscribed Razr!

----------


## Razor

> SO how are you feeling overall throughout the day? How are your sleeping patterns?


I'm feeling pretty good. Sleep is good..prolly be feeling even better when I start t4 tomorrow

I'm hungry all the time now..that's a big change

----------


## JonnyConcrete

In, to learn about the combination of them both! 

Any reason why you aren't running gear?

----------


## Razor

> In, to learn about the combination of them both!
> 
> Any reason why you aren't running gear?


I just had a hair transplant. I some want the new hair to fall out as its in its early stage. When it set it I will start some prop probbably if I'm not getting the results I want. I have done the numbers..I am pretty sure I can gain 3lbs a month without it though.

----------


## Razor

Ok today 6am pinned 5iu GH. went back to sleep
Woke up at 9am ran for 15min fasted state.
Went to breakfast, went to the gym preworkout No-Explode 2.0
Legs
Post workout pinned another 2.5iu GH, 10iu Slin, 5 minutes laster Dextrose 50g carbs, 15g BCAA's 15G Glutamine 10g Creatine Shake
15 minutes later protein shake with yogurt, penut butter and whey protein..felt like shit..to many carbs..
Tommorow will do the first shake wait 30 minutes then drink just a protein shake no peanut butter or yogurt, then 1.5 hours later eat steak and yam

----------


## Razor

Noted I am having mild chest pain today. I dont know what this is associated with..I will have to let it play out for a few more days and re asses the situation. hopefully its nothing.

On a positive note, insulin gives you muscles so much more fullness and shape, I looked pumped even on the muscle groups that I have not trained in a week. Very cool

----------


## Razor

Progress Pics

Took this today..filling out a ton already, up 3 lbs in 2 weeks



Me at 160..I stil cant believe the changes I made, haha the hair transplants have paid off too, man i had no hair back then

----------


## DanB

Delts and arms are coming along well, do some more heavy shrugs to bring up your traps they falling a bit behind I.m.o but some good progress already from your last pics you look a little leaner aswell

----------


## Razor

> Delts and arms are coming along well, do some more heavy shrugs to bring up your traps they falling a bit behind I.m.o but some good progress already from your last pics you look a little leaner aswell


Yea I'm woking on the traps..hard to grow em

----------


## DanB

> Yea I'm woking on the traps..hard to grow em


heavy shrugs with hooks/straps and dropset at the end all the way down to a empty bar, if that dosnt get them pumped then nothing will

----------


## Razor

> heavy shrugs with hooks/straps and dropset at the end all the way down to a empty bar, if that dosnt get them pumped then nothing will


Aight ill do those today with back..
Also update started t4 today @ 50mcg..took it early morning with gh. Went back to bed..best way to do it I think.
Scale says 203 today

----------


## wmaousley

Are you monitoring your BS levels? if so on what intervals?

----------


## Razor

> Are you monitoring your BS levels? if so on what intervals?


3 times a day

----------


## Flier

> Aight ill do those today with back..
> Also update started t4 today @ 50mcg..took it early morning with *gh. Went back to bed*..best way to do it I think.
> Scale says 203 today


That´s how I do my GH. Don´t you love he crazy dreams?
After pinning AM, going back to bed I can´t wait to see what adventure I´m going to experience. So lifelike and fun.  :Smilie:

----------


## wmaousley

> 3 times a day


Are you able to maintain consistant BS levels throughout the day? At what point are you likely to have a major drop or spike in BS?

----------


## Razor

thx guys for keeping me motivated

----------


## Razor

> Are you able to maintain consistant BS levels throughout the day? At what point are you likely to have a major drop or spike in BS?


My drop usually happens right b4 dinner

----------


## JonnyConcrete

Damn, its amazing how much hgh and slin makes you grow. 

No wonder pros get so big so quick adding them to Test and tren . I've got a mate whos added in gh and slin and he's up 30lbs in about 5 months,!

----------


## Razor

I wish I could run tren right now..but at this point the cons outweigh the pros..and I'm doing fine without it.

----------


## Razor

200lbs

----------


## Dukkit

Subscribing. 

And I like how you added in my little foot notes on Slin use.  :Smilie: 

Great progress. Definitely filled you out.

----------


## Razor

> Subscribing.
> 
> And I like how you added in my little foot notes on Slin use. 
> 
> Great progress. Definitely filled you out.


Some of the best info I heard so far. Thank man!

----------


## Razor

Update
5am 5iu gh w/50mcg t4
845am 5iu gh w/50mcg t4


PreWorkout Slin 7iu w/No Explode 2.0 w/ 100% 50g complex carbo gain and 10g bcaa's 
Post workout 3iu slin I did bcaa's 10g creatine, 10g glutamine with 100% complex carbo gain 35g

Looking sexy as **** today after the workout haha

----------


## wmaousley

Can you post your diet for us to include your injection times? I am trying to wrap my head around the idea of using insulin , and want to study as much as I can before I step up on that ledge. If you dont want the world to see what your doing you can PM it to me, but I am sure allot of us would like to know how your doing this.

----------


## Razor

> Can you post your diet for us to include your injection times? I am trying to wrap my head around the idea of using insulin, and want to study as much as I can before I step up on that ledge. If you dont want the world to see what your doing you can PM it to me, but I am sure allot of us would like to know how your doing this.


I have posted step by step and updated daily what I am doing, just read back and you will find everything you need

----------


## freshmaker

What kind of hair transplant did u do? What location is the dr? Looks great!

----------


## Razor

> What kind of hair transplant did u do? What location is the dr? Looks great!


http://www.rmhri.com/

----------


## wmaousley

> I have posted step by step and updated daily what I am doing, just read back and you will find everything you need


Actually did not see anything regarding our daily diet other than the suppliments for your PW shakes and PI Shakes. What I am looking for it your breakfast, lunch, dinner menu & macros.

----------


## TBrah

dude your name is on the picture.

----------


## gixxerboy1

no offense Razr but that pic is not 9.5% bf

----------


## Razor

> no offense Razr but that pic is not 9.5% bf


Well I got a 10 point caliper bf% done..thas what it said. I don't know what else to do get an accurate bf%
I'm not going to post body fat % anymore..ill just go for looking good. I think I look good ATM.
Since people here seem to be able to guess bf better than an actual bf test, Ill just ask people to guess for me

----------


## Razor

> Actually did not see anything regarding our daily diet other than the suppliments for your PW shakes and PI Shakes. What I am looking for it your breakfast, lunch, dinner menu & macros.



7:45	250 ml of egg whites	
2 small tortillas, mushrooms, fat free cheese & salsa
1 English muffin with no sugar added jam & peanut butter
15 gm of whey protein 
25 gm of oatmeal	

10:15	1 1/2 can of tuna	
15 ml of flax seed oil	


1 HOUR TRAINING START 12:00PM to 1:00PM

1:00pm 8 eggs & green onion & light mayo (makes an egg salad)
3 pieces of whole-wheat bread w/ ham
1 banana	
15 gm of whey protein 
1 yogurt	

3:15	1 1/2 can of tuna	
15 ml of flax seed oil	

5:15	120 gm of steak	
20 gm of whey protein 
Mustard	
50 gm of carrots	
5 ml of flax seed oil	


7:15	60 gm of whey	
5 rice cakes (caramel flavored)	
1 apple	
2.5 ml of flaxseed oil	

9:30	125 gm of cottage cheese	
15 gm of whey protein 
1 no sugar added fat free yogurt	

TOTAL CARBS: 300 GM – 1200 calories
TOTAL PROTEIN 320 GM – 1280 calories
APPROX TOTAL FAT:	63 GM – 567 calories
TOTAL CALORIES: 3047 calories per day

Weekend eat anything I want

----------


## wmaousley

Thank you for that, really appreciate it

----------


## Dukkit

Hows that slin treating ya? 

Looking to start running it again soon I think. 

You got me itching for it. lol

----------


## Razor

> Hows that slin treating ya? 
> 
> Looking to start running it again soon I think. 
> 
> You got me itching for it. lol


Its good, at 14iu now 7iu pre workout with No explode, 7iu post wo/w gh and with all the other goodies creatine, bcaa's etc.

----------


## Razor

Wow today my pump at the gym was insane, I almost could not move my shoulders.

----------


## big_ron

I say 12-13 %bf, not a bad thing

----------


## Razor

> I say 12-13 %bf, not a bad thing


yup, you only live once right?

----------


## Razor

another day

----------


## M302_Imola

Any increase in strength Razr?

----------


## Razor

Yes quite a bit

----------


## rippedfromabove

Just a question, what do you eat in the meal that is 60-75 minutes post injecting slin?

----------


## Razor

> Just a question, what do you eat in the meal that is 60-75 minutes post injecting slin?


Protien and carbs

----------


## rippedfromabove

> Protien and carbs


So just whey isolate and a carb drink?

----------


## Razor

> So just whey isolate and a carb drink?


No real food consisting of protein and carbs

----------


## rippedfromabove

Alright thanks for clearing that up. Im definitley following this log.

----------


## Razor

Aight gents moving back up to 10iu at a slower pace this time 
Tommorow 8iu for a week then, 9 for 4 days, then 10iu

Current routine is 7.5iu/am GH and 7iu insulin 
Tomorrow will try 4iu am/4iu pm and 14iu insulin split into 2 injections w/GH
Goal is back to 10iu ed 5iu/2times a day and 14 iu slin ed

----------


## Razor

New protocol dukkits helped me with



10ius all at once. PWO. 

pin the Gh pwo then wait about 20mins and shoot your slin and have your shake. 

Seems to get the best reviews when it comes to best mass protocol from everyone.

----------


## wmaousley

interesting, seems this approach is widely used when using insulin

----------


## Razor

> interesting, seems this approach is widely used when using insulin


Up to 15 iu of slin and 10iu of gh Ed now

----------


## FONZY007

> Up to 15 iu of slin and 7.5 iu of gh Ed now


When do we see more pics? Have you gotten bigger/leaner?

----------


## Razor

> When do we see more pics? Have you gotten bigger/leaner?


Ill put some more up this week.

----------


## Razor



----------


## FONZY007

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=122723"/>
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=122722"/>


How much you weigh now ?

----------


## Razor

202lbs

----------


## Shootsteel

Thank you man for this ....a REAL instruction of someone actually using.....you are my inspiration to give it a go....thanks for your effort and field knowledge....BTW i have to concur that picture does not look to be 9.45 BF....I thinking more like 9.48 BF....gotta get it right  :Smilie:  

Seriously though thanks. I look forward to your updates.

----------


## Dukkit

Glad to see youre giving the other method a try. 

I always say to try different things and see what works for you. Everyone is different. This lifestyle is about experimentation. 

So looking forward to seeing what results you get from this.

----------


## Razor

> Glad to see youre giving the other method a try.
> 
> I always say to try different things and see what works for you. Everyone is different. This lifestyle is about experimentation.
> 
> So looking forward to seeing what results you get from this.


Definitely, and thanks for the help




> Thank you man for this ....a REAL instruction of someone actually using.....you are my inspiration to give it a go....thanks for your effort and field knowledge....BTW i have to concur that picture does not look to be 9.45 BF....I thinking more like 9.48 BF....gotta get it right 
> 
> Seriously though thanks. I look forward to your updates.


No problem, I'll keep it up

----------


## Misery13

Great read Razr. I've been thinking about running insulin . But I didn't feel educated enough. Your thread has help me understand it more.

----------


## Razor

Glad I could help.

Well I think I came up with the best way to run it
5iuGH 5am with 150mg T4 @ 5am
wake up 11am Preworkout 10iu Slin with NO-EXPLODE, Creatine, BCAA's, Postworkout 5iu GH with Glutamine, BCAA's and Creatine
5iuGH post workout
Why?
The 5iu and t4 while I sleep destroys belly fat and bf.
The slin preworkout saturates the pre workout supplements and post workout supp's because the half life of slin IM is 3-4 hours 
and then the GH post workout still gets me a insulin spike to then hit all the post workout shakes as if I was taking the insulin again, there fore I only have to pin slin once a day vs twice. Also the slin I did pre workout still is active so when I hit the gh post workout it really rockets all my nutrients and GH around my body

----------


## Razor

I have also added in GHRP-2 to initiate hunger when a meal is needed but not feeling like eating. 200mcg's 3XED

----------


## DanB

> I have also added in GHRP-2 to initiate hunger when a meal is needed but not feeling like eating. 200mcg's 3XED


ghrp 6 is 10x's better for hunger, ghrp2 never done anything for my hunger, i know it does for some but ghrp6 i could eat anything, it was actually to hard not to eat so I switched to ipamorelin

----------


## Razor

> ghrp 6 is 10x's better for hunger, ghrp2 never done anything for my hunger, i know it does for some but ghrp6 i could eat anything, it was actually to hard not to eat so I switched to ipamorelin


Haha its the exact opposite for me bro haha. The 6 does nothing for me but the 2 makes me raging for the fridge

----------


## M302_Imola

> Haha its the exact opposite for me bro haha. The 6 does nothing for me but the 2 makes me raging for the fridge


You're a freak Razr! lol

----------


## riironman

Are you doing carbolyn during ur workouts? Or a carb source during ur workouts

----------


## Misery13

> I have also added in GHRP-2 to initiate hunger when a meal is needed but not feeling like eating. 200mcg's 3XED


So how long does one 5mg bottle last you?

----------


## MickeyKnox

fantastic thread Razr! sub'd!

in your breakfast you eat 8 eggs..are these *whole* eggs??

thanks and keep going bro, you look great! 

btw, long hair looks good on you (no homo)

----------


## Misery13

Razr... How long does a 5mg bottle of ghrp-2 last you? How long does it take to kick in? Now the T4 did you pyramid up to 150mcg or did you just jump straight to that does?

----------


## Razor

I started at 50mcg then went to a 100 for a week then 150
I do 200mcg/10iu on slin needle of ghrp-2 and its a 5mg vial, I put 2.5cc in it, so I guess just do the math.
20-30 minuties to kick in

----------


## Razor

Progress Pics

----------


## Razor

Dp edited

----------


## Razor



----------


## Misery13

> I started at 50mcg then went to a 100 for a week then 150
> I do 200mcg/10iu on slin needle of ghrp-2 and its a 5mg vial, I put 2.5cc in it, so I guess just do the math.
> 20-30 minuties to kick in


Thank you for the answer. 

Nice progress pictures.

----------


## Razor

Time to update. 

Well been suicide running the slin and gh. Not without consequences though, have had some chest pain this week. And have some serious pain in my hands. Backing down on the gh to a maintenance dose of 5iu for a few weeks and then will work back up.. Gh/slini fcking powerful shit, I think people seriously under rate what it can do for you. It makes you bigger in a different way than roids. Im sitting at 205 now dry weight. Bf 12%. I never even kept up a diet after my first run with gh and never lost a lb after coming off, it's real weight, at 3000 cals Ed it really helps keep the fat off while bulking.

I'll post some more pics soon

----------


## Razor

> Time to update.
> 
> Well been suicide running the slin and gh. Not without consequences though, have had some chest pain this week. And have some serious pain in my hands. Backing down on the gh to a maintenance dose of 5iu for a few weeks and then will work back up.. Gh/slini fcking powerful shit, I think people seriously under rate what it can do for you. It makes you bigger in a different way than roids. Im sitting at 205 now dry weight. Bf 12%. I never even kept up a diet after my first run with gh and never lost a lb after coming off, it's real weight, at 3000 cals Ed it really helps keep the fat off while bulking.
> 
> I'll post some more pics soon


I think the use of ghrp2 has influenced some of these sides. I do 100mcg 3-4 times s day 30 min b4 eating to make me hungry.

----------


## Misery13

You still there?

----------


## human project

> Well slin pre workout sucks ass cause of all the crap you have to eat and get in your system before hand, its like going to the gym on a full stomach, so I am going to pin post workout


When I do pre workout slin I only take 2-3 ius and it works perfect for pumps. Then post I'll take another 5-6.

----------


## riironman

> When I do pre workout slin I only take 2-3 ius and it works perfect for pumps. Then post I'll take another 5-6.


I been doing 7 iu pre workout...i notice i get 2 spikes out of it. 45 min into my workout and about another hour and half after that.

----------


## Powderguns

Sorry for my stupid questions, but I'm not an expert on slin and I would like to learn  :Smilie: 

If I use humulin r, 7 iu day on post workout and 7 iu on morning (non workout days) and also IGF1 LR3 on pwo (only on pwo), And I inject IGF1, then Insulin , how many minuts I have to wait before eating a carbo shake?

Can I inject IGF1 and immediately after the insulin?

Ty all!  :Wink:

----------


## human project

> Sorry for my stupid questions, but I'm not an expert on slin and I would like to learn 
> 
> If I use humulin r, 7 iu day on post workout and 7 iu on morning (non workout days) and also IGF1 LR3 on pwo (only on pwo), And I inject IGF1, then Insulin , how many minuts I have to wait before eating a carbo shake?
> 
> Can I inject IGF1 and immediately after the insulin?
> 
> Ty all!


I would take 2-3 iu of insulin pre workout then immidiately after take igf 1 then 15min later pin insulin. I never do am shots of insulin but have taken morning igf shots (I prefer mgf in the morning in the muscle group that is going to be worked out that night) Take as little insulin as you can get away with bc too much will just make you fat. Also if you haven used insulin and igf together before use a much lower amount of insulin to start. For some reason the only time I've ever had issues with my blood sugar levels was while running both igf 1 and I slin together

----------


## Powderguns

> I would take 2-3 iu of insulin pre workout then immidiately after take igf 1 then 15min later pin insulin. I never do am shots of insulin but have taken morning igf shots (I prefer mgf in the morning in the muscle group that is going to be worked out that night) Take as little insulin as you can get away with bc too much will just make you fat. Also if you haven used insulin and igf together before use a much lower amount of insulin to start. For some reason the only time I've ever had issues with my blood sugar levels was while running both igf 1 and I slin together



So you use slin pre workout,then immediatly after wo you use IGF1 and 15 min later another slin shot?

I know that if you use slin at the morning you prolong the half-life of IGF1 about 12 hours. And I have readed on the web that the right dosage for bodybuilder is 1 IU/ 10 kg, for you it's correct?

 :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## human project

> So you use slin pre workout,then immediatly after wo you use IGF1 and 15 min later another slin shot?
> 
> I know that if you use slin at the morning you prolong the half-life of IGF1 about 12 hours. And I have readed on the web that the right dosage for bodybuilder is 1 IU/ 10 kg, for you it's correct?


I usually start out at 2iu pre workout and 3 post workout each day I raise 1 iu until I'm at 3-4pre workout and 8-10 post workout. I usually don't go up to 10iu ESPECIALLY ON IGF!!! I put that in bold bc I've had two bad experiences with slin and both times were with igf and slin taken in conjunction. You have used igf and insulin separately right??

----------


## Powderguns

I'm going to use 7 IU slin R, with IGF1 LR3 (Separately).
So I want try to use it after workout, but I have to inject IGF1 15 min before the injection of insulin ?

----------


## human project

> I'm going to use 7 IU slin R, with IGF1 LR3 (Separately).
> So I want try to use it after workout, but I have to inject IGF1 15 min before the injection of insulin?


I usually take the igf with me to the gym. After I'm done working out I pin. The muscle I inject the igf in I do a couple additional sets to fully pump up and then when I get home I hit my insulin . I wouldent take Slin and then drive. And always have someone around you. When things go bad you don't realize

----------


## Powderguns

You're scaring me  :Smilie:  I will do a little try, then I will increase the dosage (max 7 IU). You use slin every day or only on WO days?  :Wink:

----------


## human project

> You're scaring me  I will do a little try, then I will increase the dosage (max 7 IU). You use slin every day or only on WO days?


Only workout days. I try to only use insulin 3-4 times a week also. I find slin to work at any dosage and going to high will not add to muscle but fat. It is very easy to gain 2-3% bf a week on insulin. That being said if you really watch your diet and don't take in too many carbs this can be minimal. Some people claim to actually loose bf but this has never been the case for me. If I keep my diet in check I can expect to gain 2-3%bf in 4-wks. I usually keep a close eye on my bf when on slin. Last year I took slin for 5wks straight with an outrageously high cal intake and I almost hit 15%bf. (which was about double what I started at) I did gain close to 20lbs though....... Just my 2cents

----------


## riironman

> Only workout days. I try to only use insulin 3-4 times a week also. I find slin to work at any dosage and going to high will not add to muscle but fat. It is very easy to gain 2-3% bf a week on insulin. That being said if you really watch your diet and don't take in too many carbs this can be minimal. Some people claim to actually loose bf but this has never been the case for me. If I keep my diet in check I can expect to gain 2-3%bf in 4-wks. I usually keep a close eye on my bf when on slin. Last year I took slin for 5wks straight with an outrageously high cal intake and I almost hit 15%bf. (which was about double what I started at) I did gain close to 20lbs though....... Just my 2cents


I can agree to the body fat gains...i been on for a month taking 7iu pre workout...i hit 21% bf before i knew it. I am taking a break from it till i get my fatness in check

----------


## human project

> I can agree to the body fat gains...i been on for a month taking 7iu pre workout...i hit 21% bf before i knew it. I am taking a break from it till i get my fatness in check


What bf% did you start out at when starting the slin??

----------


## Razor

> I can agree to the body fat gains...i been on for a month taking 7iu pre workout...i hit 21% bf before i knew it. I am taking a break from it till i get my fatness in check


Well after you pin slin, your not supposed to eat fat for 3-4 hours. Otherwise you will get fat

----------


## riironman

> What bf% did you start out at when starting the slin??


According to the machine i was at 14%

----------


## riironman

> Well after you pin slin, your not supposed to eat fat for 3-4 hours. Otherwise you will get fat


Easier said than done...especially when ur starving and nothing fills you except sugars and fats. Lol

----------


## human project

True bodybuilders don't eat when there hungry; we eat when it's time too. Every even hr that I'm awake I eat. I would never eat more then 10g of fat within at least 4hrs of pinning slin. If you dont have complete control over you're diet insulin is not the road you wanna go. Honestly many times I just drink 100g of protein 50g of sugar and 50g o dextrose or waxy maise every hour for 4 hrs after my shot. I also throw in a cup of oat meal after about 30min and sometimes another around the 4hr mark if I need to go to sleep. Other than that I eat one meal one hr after pinning of 10oz of chicken or 12oz of baked fish along with a cup of dry rice. "measured dry then cooked" Even with this protocol I can expect to gain around 1-2% of bf per week and I'm the type of person who naturally never gets above 10%

----------


## Razor

OK update
100mcg GHRp-2 30 min before meals 3 times a day
Ok so running low on gh so im back down at 5iu of gh and slin
Also im sick so I cut everything in half.

----------


## human project

> OK update
> 100mcg GHRp-2 30 min before meals 3 times a day
> Ok so running low on gh so im back down at 5iu of gh and slin
> Also im sick so I cut everything in half.


I would take cjc with your ghrp 2 and bump your ghrp dose up to 200mcg 3x daily. Your like 250lbs right?

----------


## human project

> I would take cjc with your ghrp 2 and bump your ghrp dose up to 200mcg 3x daily. Your like 250lbs right?


Sorry just noticed you saying you cut everything in half so nvm on the 200mcg but would defiantly throw in cjc

----------


## Razor

> I would take cjc with your ghrp 2 and bump your ghrp dose up to 200mcg 3x daily. Your like 250lbs right?


No 200lbs

----------


## Razor

> Sorry just noticed you saying you cut everything in half so nvm on the 200mcg but would defiantly throw in cjc


Starting Cjc as soon as it gets here

----------


## Misery13

> Starting Cjc as soon as it gets here


Please explain to me what CJC is and used for.... Thank you.

----------


## Misery13

Nice progress pictures.

----------


## DeadlyD

> No 200lbs


nice work so far Razr, looking good!!

----------


## Misery13

> Please explain to me what CJC is and used for.... Thank you.



Please and thank you. Sir Razr sir.

----------


## Razor

> Please and thank you. Sir Razr sir.


Cjc w/o fax or mod gfr-1 same thing is a growth hormone releasing peptide..used to strike the pituirary to make it pulse and produce growth hormone. It's commonly staked with ghrp-2 and synthetic DNA gh

----------


## Razor

> True bodybuilders don't eat when there hungry; we eat when it's time too. Every even hr that I'm awake I eat. I would never eat more then 10g of fat within at least 4hrs of pinning slin. If you dont have complete control over you're diet insulin is not the road you wanna go. Honestly many times I just drink 100g of protein 50g of sugar and 50g o dextrose or waxy maise every hour for 4 hrs after my shot. I also throw in a cup of oat meal after about 30min and sometimes another around the 4hr mark if I need to go to sleep. Other than that I eat one meal one hr after pinning of 10oz of chicken or 12oz of baked fish along with a cup of dry rice. "measured dry then cooked" Even with this protocol I can expect to gain around 1-2% of bf per week and I'm the type of person who naturally never gets above 10%


You are very wise and this is great advice for myself and others. Thank you

----------


## Razor

Backed down to 5iu of gh and 5iu of slin for maintenance, still seeing results will be going back up 10 iu when I get more gh

----------


## JBr3

I'm currently taking 4 Iu's a day of IGF-1. I am 6'2 225. Have already seen awesome results and wondering if anyone else has tried it? I used HGH heavily in the past, but never saw these results like I do with IGF-1. I got it from IGFCompound.com . 

If anyone else has used IGF-1 please let me know. Taking it sublingually. This is completely legal and FDA approved so I can travel with it. Thanks.

----------


## rippedfromabove

> I'm currently taking 4 Iu's a day of IGF-1. I am 6'2 225. Have already seen awesome results and wondering if anyone else has tried it? I used HGH heavily in the past, but never saw these results like I do with IGF-1. I got it from IGFCompound.com .
> 
> If anyone else has used IGF-1 please let me know. Taking it sublingually. This is completely legal and FDA approved so I can travel with it. Thanks.


I'm pretty sure its not real igf. The real thing is EXTREMELY EXPENSIVE.

----------


## Muscletech

For how long will remain stable a vial of Humulin-R keept at refrigerator temp?

----------


## Razor

> For how long will remain stable a vial of Humulin-R keept at refrigerator temp?


At least a year or longer

----------


## Muscletech

thank you buddy! and when is opened? 1 month?

----------


## Razor

Dukkits helped me with this, so I will be doing this pre workout now
I asked him whats a good way to run gh and slin together for a pre workout




> Originally Posted by Razr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by dukkitdalaw
> 
> ...

----------


## Misery13

Have you forwarded the links that Dan sent us to dukkit? I'd like to know his opinion on the read.... Being that I have decided to start taking peps.

----------


## Razor

which links?

----------


## Misery13

Ok I forwarded them to you. You can check them out when you get back.

----------


## Muscletech

How long can remain stable a Humulin-R vial used on refrigerator (2-8°) ?

Thank you guys

----------


## Misery13

Razor will be with you shortly and at that time he will be able to answer your question. Thank you for your continued patients in this matter.

----------


## Muscletech

Thanks to you  :Smilie:

----------


## Dukkit

> How long can remain stable a Humulin-R vial used on refrigerator (2-8°) ?
> 
> Thank you guys


28-30 days is the norm for an open vial of slin. 

I have used slin that has been open longer with no problems... but just be aware of the chance it could react differently.

----------


## Dukkit

> For how long will remain stable a vial of Humulin-R keept at refrigerator temp?


Insulin should have an expiration date printed on it. 

So it should remain fine until that date.

Either refrigerated or not.

----------


## Muscletech

So when is unusued it can remain valid until that date (exp date);
When is used, up to 28 days right?

 :Smilie:

----------


## Razor

AM 
1 hour of cardio
30min treadmill
30min stairmaster

PM
Legs
Warm up
Leg Extenstion 3X170
Reverse Leg Ext 3X130

Starting
Squat
185X6
185X6
225X6
225X8
240X10

Standing Calve Raises
200X8
200X8
250X16
250X16

Leg Press 
6platesX6
6platesX8
8platesX10
8 platesX12

Seated Calve Raises
90X8
90X8
180X10
180X12

Leg Extensions
210X10
225X12
225X12

Reverse Leg Exrt
155X8
145X8
135X12

----------


## human project

Razor your using humulin r correct. I'm guessing you use the u 100.... Ever try the u-500??

----------


## hankdiesel

> True bodybuilders don't eat when there hungry; we eat when it's time too. Every even hr that I'm awake I eat. I would never eat more then 10g of fat within at least 4hrs of pinning slin. If you dont have complete control over you're diet insulin is not the road you wanna go. Honestly many times I just drink 100g of protein 50g of sugar and 50g o dextrose or waxy maise every hour for 4 hrs after my shot. I also throw in a cup of oat meal after about 30min and sometimes another around the 4hr mark if I need to go to sleep. Other than that I eat one meal one hr after pinning of 10oz of chicken or 12oz of baked fish along with a cup of dry rice. "measured dry then cooked" Even with this protocol I can expect to gain around 1-2% of bf per week and I'm the type of person who naturally never gets above 10%


Really? It sounds like you're not eating much fat at all after the injection. And you are still gaining at least a % of bf per week? I'm starting my first slin run today and this worried me. I figured as long as I just ate protein/carbs for 4 hours post injection I'd be fine. Anyone else have experience with excessive fat gain with slin?

----------


## DanB

> Really? It sounds like you're not eating much fat at all after the injection. And you are still gaining at least a % of bf per week? I'm starting my first slin run today and this worried me. I figured as long as I just ate protein/carbs for 4 hours post injection I'd be fine. *Anyone else have experience with excessive fat gain with slin?*


I no personal experience, but off top of my head I know 2 men who know it inside out, 

Dukkit and Gix may be able to help, Gix prob see this, Dukkit mabey not, so best to PM him

Not dismissing anybody else who may be reading this lol, just these are only 2 who I have ever personally been privlidiged to hear their opinion on questions about slin and it clean they know it inside out.......

----------


## Razor

> Really? It sounds like you're not eating much fat at all after the injection. And you are still gaining at least a % of bf per week? I'm starting my first slin run today and this worried me. I figured as long as I just ate protein/carbs for 4 hours post injection I'd be fine. Anyone else have experience with excessive fat gain with slin?


You can gain fat from slin if you don't watch your fat intake after pinning slin. If you using humalog the clearing time is about 3-4 hours humlin is about 5-6 hours. I don't recommend you take slin unless you know what your doing and stacking it with gh

I gained 10lbs of clean muscle in 4 months doing slin and gh




> Razor your using humulin r correct. I'm guessing you use the u 100.... Ever try the u-500??


No just the u-100

----------


## Razor

Such a huge diff being on gh and being off...

----------


## Razor

OK getting back on the gh today, 5iu starting

----------


## lightweight11

Subbed. And how much did your hair transplants cost if you dont mind me asking. I was looking into it myself a actually

----------


## M302_Imola

> Such a huge diff being on gh and being off...


What have you noticed? Pumps in the gym...general sense of well being?

----------


## Razor

Everything is different, pumps, strength, how you feel after, sleep, ive only been back on a week and my fingernails and have started to grow again which they never do. I wake up with erections in the morning, I just feel overal bigger, faster stronger.

----------


## Razor

Started DHT cream today. 5mg ED split up into 4 doses of 1.25mg per application 4 tikes a day for steady and maximum absorption.. using on right and left nipples and the excess center of chest

----------


## Far from massive

> Really? It sounds like you're not eating much fat at all after the injection. And you are still gaining at least a % of bf per week? I'm starting my first slin run today and this worried me. I figured as long as I just ate protein/carbs for 4 hours post injection I'd be fine. Anyone else have experience with excessive fat gain with slin?


Been away from this thread for a while. 

IMHO the best slin to use to avoid fat gains is Humalog, any other just has too long of an active period to avoid fats for most people. I know to make huge gains in mass ( IFBB heavy type build ) that my protocol would be worthless but what I do is workout AM and to restrict slin use to PWO and I intake NO fats during the 4 hr window following a workout. I know this may not work for everyone but for me it works well and provides good lean gains without fat.

----------


## Muscletech

> Been away from this thread for a while. 
> 
> IMHO the best slin to use to avoid fat gains is Humalog, any other just has too long of an active period to avoid fats for most people. I know to make huge gains in mass ( IFBB heavy type build ) that my protocol would be worthless but what I do is workout AM and to restrict slin use to PWO and I intake NO fats during the 4 hr window following a workout. I know this may not work for everyone but for me it works well and provides good lean gains without fat.


Exactly that's the ideal approach to slin, NO fats, 0 fats, during activity time..  :Smilie:

----------


## gixxerboy1

> I used Humalin r its not as good as Humalog, but it worked well, I would not recommend running either of them everyday for the simple fact of possibly increasing dependency on it and you need fats in your diet daily diet for weight gain, recovery energy and simply way of life and with slin you need to avoid fats. *One way to run it is pin the growth and the slin early morning with your t4 then go back to sleep while you wait for the clearing of the slin.* Using slin with gh also makes the gh much more effective because running gh for long periods of time can crate insulin resistance, I which the gh becomes less effective.
> 10iu Ed of slin is a lot, when I start using it again I'm only going to use 2.5iu per 5iu of gh instead of 10 and 10


Your recommending people inject slin then go back to sleep? *That's very dangerous advice*. You need to stop giving bad and incorrect info out. You cant control the side effects you get don't put other people at risk

----------


## Razor

*YES I should have added this... so that anyone reading this late in the thread would know....*


If you eat 5-10 carbs per iu of slin as outlined in the beginning of this thread when pinning slin there is little if any danger, you should know that since your diabetic

WIll run this protocol for post pin nutrition
o Injection + 5 minutes - drink shake with 10g glutamine / 10g creatine / 55g dextrose (7 grams per IU of Insulin )
o Injection + 15 minutes - drink shake with 80g of whey isolate protein in water
o Injection + 60 - 75 minutes - eat a protein / carb meal with 40-50g of protein , 40-50g of carbs, NO FATS (you may wish to add another whey isolate protein drink with this meal)




> *Points to remember*
> 
> And these come from PERSONAL KNOWLEDGE.
> 
> So pay attention. 
> 
> -Take your carb drink THEN SHOOT the Slin. Its safer and works the same. 
> 
> -Buy a blood glucose meter at walmart for 15 bucks. Use it to see where your normal levels are (upon waking, 1 and 2 hours after eating) 
> ...

----------


## gixxerboy1

> If you eat 5-10 carbs per iu of slin as outlined in this thread when pinning slin there is little if any danger, you should know that since your diabetic


i know more about slin then you ever will. There is absolutly nobody on this board that would recommend taking slin and going back to sleep.

*and in that post you didnt mention carbs at all, So if some newb say that and followed your instructions you could kill them.
also if your taking t4 your not supposed to take it with food. So if you are getting up, taking gh, slin and t4 with carbs you are still doing it wrong.*

you should stick to reading post instead of posting advice.

----------


## *Admin*

*This is a log of how Razor is running his slin and GH and is not advice as to how others should be running it he is doing it trial and error himself... RESEARCH is very Important for anyone considering slin...*




_I am in no way advocating for anyone to try slin as it is a very dangerous product that need monitoring very closely._ 




.

----------


## Misery13

> *This is a log of how Razor is running his slin and GH and is not advice as to how others should be running it he is doing it trial and error himself... RESEARCH is very Important for anyone considering slin...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I am in no way advocating for anyone to try slin as it is a very dangerous product that need monitoring very closely._ 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you admin.

----------


## showgun07

Hey Razor or anyone with knowledge,

So I read that you've pinned pre WO and post WO for slin..then moved to pre WO. I'm planning in giving slin a try in the next coming weeks. Would you suggest sticking with the pre WO slin and post WO GH protocol? Also, if you do a pre WO slin inject do you take BCAAs and carb source intra WO?

Lastly, can you stack IGF-LR3 with Slin and GH? If so, how would you incorp these injections? Thanks

----------


## Razor

> Hey Razor or anyone with knowledge,
> 
> So I read that you've pinned pre WO and post WO for slin..then moved to pre WO. I'm planning in giving slin a try in the next coming weeks. Would you suggest sticking with the pre WO slin and post WO GH protocol? Also, if you do a pre WO slin inject do you take BCAAs and carb source intra WO?
> 
> Lastly, can you stack IGF-LR3 with Slin and GH? If so, how would you incorp these injections? Thanks


First off what are you stats, how long have you been training and are you on gear right now or ever been?

----------


## showgun07

> First off what are you stats, how long have you been training and are you on gear right now or ever been?


36yo, 5'9, 215lb, training for 10 years off/on, got into bodybuilding in 2010. Been on 3 aas cycle and on my 4th now. I understand proper dieting and supps however, looking to incorp insulin during my offseason. 

btw, picked up some humulin r yesterday. thought it was suppose to be cheap...100 bucks at the pharma.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> 36yo, 5'9, 215lb, training for 10 years off/on, got into bodybuilding in 2010. Been on 3 aas cycle and on my 4th now. I understand proper dieting and supps however, looking to incorp insulin during my offseason. 
> 
> btw, picked up some humulin r yesterday. thought it was suppose to be cheap...100 bucks at the pharma.


yes you got robbed. its typically under $35 for humulin r

----------


## xXthehulkXx

> yes you got robbed. its typically under $35 for humulin r


I get it for $75 straight from walgreens. What pharmacy do you shop at? Lol.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> I get it for $75 straight from walgreens. What pharmacy do you shop at? Lol.


walmart, walgreens is a rip off.

----------


## Razor

> 36yo, 5'9, 215lb, training for 10 years off/on, got into bodybuilding in 2010. Been on 3 aas cycle and on my 4th now. I understand proper dieting and supps however, looking to incorp insulin during my offseason.
> 
> btw, picked up some humulin r yesterday. thought it was suppose to be cheap...100 bucks at the pharma.


I don't know if you need to go this route, my purpose behind insulin was I was not using gear at the time and wanted to see better gains with the GH and get better results for my money. I was between cycle and I did gain 10lbs using slin and gh.

If your using gear and having good gains with that I would hold of using it. Also I would not use it if your not gonna run gh. Slin is dangerous and you must respect it. I am not using it anymore and I don't know if I will ever use it again. I'm taking my gains and walking away. If I ever do use it again I will use 1-2.5iu just to help stop the insulin resistance gh causes and I highly doubt I will ever ever go above 2.5iu ever again if I do run it again someday in the far future.

My advice exhaust all other options before using

----------


## human project

> yes you got robbed. its typically under $35 for humulin r


It's $89 here at our pharmacies

----------


## Razor

> It's $89 here at our pharmacies


Humalog is not otc right?

----------


## baseline_9

> yes you got robbed. its typically under $35 for humulin r


It's nuts how they are strict with AAS in the US but u can just buy slin OTC.... In the uk we can't just get it like that

----------


## showgun07

> I don't know if you need to go this route, my purpose behind insulin was I was not using gear at the time and wanted to see better gains with the GH and get better results for my money. I was between cycle and I did gain 10lbs using slin and gh.
> 
> If your using gear and having good gains with that I would hold of using it. Also I would not use it if your not gonna run gh. Slin is dangerous and you must respect it. I am not using it anymore and I don't know if I will ever use it again. I'm taking my gains and walking away. If I ever do use it again I will use 1-2.5iu just to help stop the insulin resistance gh causes and I highly doubt I will ever ever go above 2.5iu ever again if I do run it again someday in the far future.
> 
> My advice exhaust all other options before using


Thanks razor, I hear you. But I do want to help shuttle more aminos and proteins into my muscles. The reason i asked was to get your take on which protocol was better Pre or Post WO. I don't think I'll be taking more then 4 ius, if I do and planning on doing it to minimize risk. 




> yes you got robbed. its typically under $35 for humulin r


i went to rite aid. i'll have to check out walmart. thanks. yes, humalog you'll need a prescription.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Thanks razor, I hear you. But I do want to help shuttle more aminos and proteins into my muscles. The reason i asked was to get your take on which protocol was better Pre or Post WO. I don't think I'll be taking more then 4 ius, if I do and planning on doing it to minimize risk. 
> .


read threads by dukki for slin use, he is more knowledgeable then razor

----------


## Razor

> read threads by dukki for slin use, he is more knowledgeable then razor


I just found this out a week ago but Dukkits me that he has actually never used gh or slin. Admire my surprise as it is big as yours when I found this out.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> I just found this out a week ago but Dukkits me that he has actually never used gh or slin. Admire my surprise as it is big as yours when I found this out.


he has used slin before

----------


## Razor

> he has used slin before


Oh he ran it without gh? How was his results?

----------


## M302_Imola

> Thanks razor, I hear you. But I do want to help shuttle more aminos and proteins into my muscles. The reason i asked was to get your take on which protocol was better Pre or Post WO. I don't think I'll be taking more then 4 ius, if I do and planning on doing it to minimize risk.


When just starting out using slin don't use it preworkout, to dangerous IMO. If you are dead set on using I beg you to do at least 2 weeks of research before starting. Always have glucose tabs on hand and don't go over 2iu starting out.

----------


## Muscletech

I know that all the huge guys (ifbb pro) use slin pre workout, with three shakes during the wo.. it's dangeruous as you use it post wo, but if you know how approach this protocol, well... there is a a big chance that you become a monster, why use slin post wo, when you can have all the benefits before during and after a workout?  :Wink:

----------


## Razor

> I know that all the huge guys (ifbb pro) use slin pre workout, with three shakes during the wo.. it's dangeruous as you use it post wo, but if you know how approach this protocol, well... there is a a big chance that you become a monster, why use slin post wo, when you can have all the benefits before during and after a workout?


Slin is just as dangerous as in PO and PW..must be used with caution and upmost care.

Thephil uses this which is a great protocol to use
1hr before training
- solid meal consisting of 50g pro, 50g car

20min pre workout
- take slin (start at 1iu and work up)

15min pre workout
- gatorade powder (10g of car per 1iu)
- 2 scoops bcaa
- pre workout shake
- multivitamin, vitamin c, L-leucine

During workout
- gatorade powder (half of previous shake)
- 1 scoop bcaa

Post workout
- protein shake 50-80g pro
- have 50g dextrose ready just incase

1hr post workout
- solid meal consisting of 50g pro, 50g car

----------


## Muscletech

That i was talking about  :Smilie:

----------


## thephil

> Slin is just as dangerous as in PO and PW..must be used with caution and upmost care.
> 
> Thephil uses this which is a great protocol to use
> 1hr before training
> - solid meal consisting of 50g pro, 50g car
> 
> 20min pre workout
> - take slin (start at 1iu and work up)
> 
> ...


Hahaha thanks bro. Took agez of research to come up with that lol. 
Happy to know that other ppl agree with the method

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## M302_Imola

> Hahaha thanks bro. Took agez of research to come up with that lol. 
> Happy to know that other ppl agree with the method
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum


What does your pre workout shake consist of and how many iu's of slin do you typical run preworkout? Do you run the slin any other time other than preworkout?

----------


## Razor

> What does your pre workout shake consist of and how many iu's of slin do you typical run preworkout? Do you run the slin any other time other than preworkout?


you think you might use thephils slin protocol? it looks bad ass!!!

----------


## BigBadWolf

Looks like you might have to change the title of this post to 10iu's of god knows what and 10iu's of slin a day.

----------


## Razor

> Looks like you might have to change the title of this post to 10iu's of god knows what and 10iu's of slin a day.


Lol no, I have never run bunk GH. What they are making now..who knows, but I wont be buying anymore ever again from them

----------


## M302_Imola

> you think you might use thephils slin protocol? it looks bad ass!!!


Possibly later down the road

----------


## thephil

> What does your pre workout shake consist of and how many iu's of slin do you typical run preworkout? Do you run the slin any other time other than preworkout?


Pre workout shake is jack3d amd start at 1iu n worl your way up. I wouldnt go above 15ius max

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## Razor

> Pre workout shake is jack3d amd start at 1iu n worl your way up. I wouldnt go above 15ius max
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum


Phil u using humalog or Humalin?

----------


## thephil

> Phil u using humalog or Humalin?


Soz guys but just to clear up. I havent actualy started usin slin yet. This is just the protocal in which i will be following during my next bulk which starts monday. Sorry for the confusion. And i will be using the NovoRapid FlexPen.

I will let you guys no how it goes.

Once i have started using slin i will feel a lot more comfortable answering question and helping other people to the best i can. But for now i am in no way am expert.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## Razor

> Soz guys but just to clear up. I havent actualy started usin slin yet. This is just the protocal in which i will be following during my next bulk which starts monday. Sorry for the confusion. And i will be using the NovoRapid FlexPen.
> 
> I will let you guys no how it goes.
> 
> Once i have started using slin i will feel a lot more comfortable answering question and helping other people to the best i can. But for now i am in no way am expert.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum


Novo Disk makes those pens right, but are tehy fast acting or low acting slin?

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Novo Disk makes those pens right, but are tehy fast acting or low acting slin?


They are fast like humalog

----------


## Razor

> They are fast like humalog


Sweet, can you get them without a script?

----------


## thephil

> They are fast like humalog


Yes they are fast acting

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## Razor

> Yes they are fast acting
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum


can you get them without a script from the pharmacy?

----------


## gixxerboy1

You need a script

----------


## Razor

> You need a script


GD!!! why do they make all the slow acting slins OTC and fast ones you need a script? do they know BB want the fast ones..or is it just more dangerous?

----------


## gixxerboy1

They are more dangerous. Bbers have nothing to do with it

----------


## Razor

thx!

----------


## human project

I find any time I use more then 4-5ius pre workout I get too sleepy during my workout.. 2-3 actually really helps with my workout energy and pumps but I find anymore is counterproductive. I still always go with 8-10pwo...

----------


## rockhardman

Can I include insulin in my cycle I'm about to start? ..... 

My stats 188 lbs 5'7'' 3 cycles under my belt....about to do test/tren /master for12 weeks

----------


## Razor

> Can I include insulin in my cycle I'm about to start? ..... 
> 
> My stats 188 lbs 5'7'' 3 cycles under my belt....about to do test/tren/master for12 weeks


What were the previous 3 cycles?

I would say no do not use slin. If you followed my thread I took high amounts of GH and Slin together with T4 to get steroid like results because I was not cycling this past year. But I still wanted to make gains. GH and Insulin use different pathways than anabolics in some ways but can produce some of the same results. I noticed my gains from growth were more permanent.I dont know if I will ever use insulin again because I had my fill with it and got what I needed from it.

Bodybuilder typically use slin to break plateaus after years of using gear at higher doses to get bigger without having to go overboard on extreme doses of anabolics they add in slin to make that jump and it works. 

Slin is dangerous and I spent about a year researching it before I used it and had a lot of help from people on here like gixxer and dukkits. I would suggest doing more research and running your cycle, which appears to be a cut mix, I have the same ones as you 50prop/50tren/50mast right?

Ive been through a lot this past two months with a gyno issue and E2 crash and never lost a single lbs of muscle or any strength..the workouts were tougher and I had to take longer rest periods but I was in a crashed state and still overcame the obstacles infront of me. I ended up getting rid of my gyno and coming back from the crash leaner and stronger.

If I would recommend anything it would be use growth first for a while before messing with slin. much less dangerous and more permanent results..MY IGF levels were so high for close to 2 years and I was in a constant hyperplasia state that I physically altered my body makeup and structure from the inside out.

I have been priming for my cycle for the past few months running at around 1800-2000 cals up until recently and never went below 200lbs. I seem to hover btw 198 and 201. So my gains are permanent now as well as my strength has stayed. I have not worked out in a week cause Im deloading and still weight the same and have dropped bf and I feel great and rested.

hope this helps and can steer you in the right direction.

----------


## rockhardman

Appreciate ur time on giving me this advice... I'm doing 400 test e/ 300tren e/ and master e 400 a week...my goal is a clean bulk.
Maybe I should start a thread so knowledgeable people like u guide me thru..I'll post sum pics also. I been off gear almost 2 years I got good genetics don't need much AS, but I'm 188 lbs n guess I just want to jump start again......

----------


## rockhardman

Again how u post pics here ? Lol its been a while..

----------


## Razor

> Appreciate ur time on giving me this advice... I'm doing 400 test e/ 300tren e/ and master e 400 a week...my goal is a clean bulk.
> Maybe I should start a thread so knowledgeable people like u guide me thru..I'll post sum pics also. I been off gear almost 2 years I got good genetics don't need much AS, but I'm 188 lbs n guess I just want to jump start again......


Thats a good cycle and high doses, if you want a good clean lean bulk I would rec staying away from slin. Its a hard road to constantly watch out for your fat intakes. I really think with those compounds and dosages you could easily get above 200. Slin can make you fat if your dont use it right.

Start a thread and post some pics up

----------


## rockhardman

You can check my past threads so u see pics of me give u an idea

----------


## Razor

This is me at 190 at 16%bf at 4/12/12


This is 
June 16th 2012
200lbs @ 12%

----------


## Razor

> You can check my past threads so u see pics of me give u an idea


You look good man, great work so far I guess you lost some weight?

----------


## rockhardman

I lost sum mainly leg mass that's because the few times I would train I would do arms(tris weak point)...legs n chest grows like weeds lol I'm eating good now feeling pumped most of the day, my receptors are fresh ..you think just test n trend enough?

----------


## Razor

> I lost sum mainly leg mass that's because the few times I would train I would do arms(tris weak point)...legs n chest grows like weeds lol I'm eating good now feeling pumped most of the day, my receptors are fresh ..you think just test n trend enough?


Man Im a fan of test, test is king for a reason, I got all this tren thinking I was going to use it and I probably will never use it.jury is still out on that, Im learning more about it from Atomi he's the king of tren, i would recommend this thread a good read even if you have run tren before..
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...!#.UEHLF2ie6WU 

I Like test and non aromatizing orals like var..I also like tbol as well..I like primo and proviron and all forms of test, suspension, depo and enth and prop and halo. Haha again test is king, least sides most gains..I give it a 10 out of 10 and growth a 20 out of 10..it just works for me.

I dont like deca , dbol , sust, eq or winnny or half the other crap that is out there

I think you have a lot of options ahead and I think you could stay away from slin and still make your goals. 

I was at a point of throwing in the towl or going all out so I went all out and ran the gauntlet of stacking 10iu slin and GH. and it worked but I dont recommend everyone do that.

----------


## baseline_9

> Man Im a fan of test, test is king for a reason, I got all this tren thinking I was going to use it and I probably will never use it.jury is still out on that, Im learning more about it from Atomi he's the king of tren, i would recommend this thread a good read even if you have run tren before..
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...!#.UEHLF2ie6WU 
> 
> I Like test and non aromatizing orals like var..I also like tbol as well..I like primo and proviron and all forms of test, suspension, depo and enth and prop and halo. Haha again test is king, least sides most gains..I give it a 10 out of 10 and growth a 20 out of 10..it just works for me.
> 
> I dont like deca , dbol , sust, eq or winnny or half the other crap that is out there
> 
> I think you have a lot of options ahead and I think you could stay away from slin and still make your goals. 
> 
> I was at a point of throwing in the towl or going all out so I went all out and ran the gauntlet of stacking 10iu slin and GH. and it worked but I dont recommend everyone do that.


U can always send me ur tren.... I will put it to good use

----------


## Razor

> U can always send me ur tren.... I will put it to good use


The tren will be going back the buddy that gave it to me for free if i dont use it :Smilie:  but ill keep you in mind lol

----------


## rockhardman

OK I will hold on slin... in the meanwhile I'll just keep eating n working out hard see how far I can get before starting my cycle...but once I have the vials is sure as hell going to be tempted to try test n tren haha!.... btw yeah I read that thread by atomic that's why I wanna stick to teen because is 5 X anabolic than test but anyways see how it goes. Thanx brotha see u in my cycle log thread.

----------


## rockhardman

Sorry about typos is my stupid phone doing it lol

----------


## Razor

> OK I will hold on slin... in the meanwhile I'll just keep eating n working out hard see how far I can get before starting my cycle...but once I have the vials is sure as hell going to be tempted to try test n tren haha!.... btw yeah I read that thread by atomic that's why I wanna stick to teen because is 5 X anabolic than test but anyways see how it goes. Thanx brotha see u in my cycle log thread.


Looking forward to it..I saw all your pics and your doing a great job man, post up some new pics and start a thread in the members cycle experience so we can all watch you grow.

----------


## Razor

Oh I bumped your thread so go check it out in the members cycle exp forum :Smilie: 
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...51#post3090051

----------


## rockhardman

Will do bro ...keep up the good job you improving don't let me catch up lol..

----------


## Razor

> Will do bro ...keep up the good job you improving don't let me catch up lol..


Dude IM about to do something amazing in a few months. Wait and see..200 to 225 maybe 235 :Smilie: 
I still have a few tricks up my sleeves too

----------


## rockhardman

O yeah ? Bust out...lol. I'm about to eat sum chicken and lemon pie hmm

----------


## showgun07

> Pre workout shake is jack3d amd start at 1iu n worl your way up. I wouldnt go above 15ius max
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum


Hey Phil,

Do you just do the one injection PW a day? I'm assuming this has yielded some good results. I may use your protocol as I would out late and Humalin R has an active life of 4-5 hours which will be good before I go to bed. 

Also, do you do Subcutaneous or intramuscular. I read intramuscular with slin needle into shoulders was effective. Let me know your thoughts. Thanks

----------


## thephil

> Hey Phil,
> 
> Do you just do the one injection PW a day? I'm assuming this has yielded some good results. I may use your protocol as I would out late and Humalin R has an active life of 4-5 hours which will be good before I go to bed.
> 
> Also, do you do Subcutaneous or intramuscular. I read intramuscular with slin needle into shoulders was effective. Let me know your thoughts. Thanks


I do 1 pre workout injection on training days only. Also because i workout late. Pumps are crazy and the growth has been good  :Smilie: 

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## riironman

So here in Rhode island I guess we can't get humilin r anymore without a script... now we can get novalin. Is there a big difference ?

----------


## gixxerboy1

> So here in Rhode island I guess we can't get humilin r anymore without a script... now we can get novalin. Is there a big difference ?


novalin r and humalin r are the same thing. just different brands.

----------


## snowblowjoe

I saw some pills on a website that supposedly say they stop you from getting a hypoglycemic. Is that true is there anything you can take to make banging insulin not so extremely dangerous and life threatening?

----------


## riironman

> novalin r and humalin r are the same thing. just different brands.


Thank you

----------


## snowblowjoe

Someone needs to answer my question or suffer my wrath

----------


## DanB

> I saw some pills on a website that supposedly say they stop you from getting a hypoglycemic. Is that true is there anything you can take to make banging insulin not so extremely dangerous and life threatening?


not that im aware of, do you have a link or anymore info

was it on a supp site and they also happened to sell it?

keep some glucose tabs on hand

----------


## snowblowjoe

No it was on a site that sold gear and everything as well I'll have to see if I can find the site again it's been a month or so.

----------


## thephil

Intrested is having a look at these tabs too. Let me know if you find the link

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## snowblowjoe

I'm way too lazy to look through all the sites but I can tell you it was a site that was on eroids.com

----------

